# The fuel tub previously known as squiggle



## allserene (Nov 3, 2019)

The fuel tube previously known as squiggle... Looked at the diaphragm fuel pump on my X320 today. It has a tube In and a tube Out and then there is a 3 inch long squiggle shaped tube that connects to the rocker cover on the engine to the pump and supplies the pressure differential... It looked and felt like a 'special part' with a formed shape and it was quite hard... I am now thinking its just 3 inches of standard fuel tube and it's a hard squiggle shape coz of the engine heat which has 'formed' it....... Anyone know ? Thanks....


----------

